# my new hunting fields



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

look! 300 above birds on the wire!great for hunting here.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

lucky boy


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

why do you shoot them they look like songbirds. do you eat them???


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

maybe you can shoot two at once


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

Heaven. Nice shooting


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

winter season ,it looks very special !


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

found night hunting fields.so much the birds'shiit under the tree!


----------

